# S&M Culverts and drains



## PaulPowers (Sep 16, 2011)

As this hasn't been reported before I once again have the honour of naming a site, as I parked at S&M Hardware supplies I shall call it S&M Culvert and drains.(not my pic)






The river is really low at the moment so access was easy, the culvert is about 30 foot wide and I wasn't expecting much but it has so much more than I expected.

within 10 foot of the entrance was the first of the blocked side tunnels and an open drain that is about 3 foot high, across the river were more drains with one of them being easy to access. All along the first 100 foot of the cuvert were drains some of which were blocked some were open.
I decided to look down after going the length of the culvert.

the culvert it's self only had a couple of low sections for features but once I reached the end I was presented with two sluice gates which were open by about a foot and a small square drain that I headed down, not far in it opened into a large chamber and a sewer with a trickle of clean water running out, I wasn't prepared for heading into a sewer and decided not to head in this time.

Anyway on with the pics 











This curved off to the right 





another open drain





Sewer cover 





Sluice gates





Oh go one then...










Heading back and 2 more drains





And finally this one heads to the left 





I'll be going down again prepared for draining/sewers


----------



## RichardH (Sep 16, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


>



That reminds me, I need to stock up on bondage rope and wire wool.

Also, nice pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2011)

RichardH said:


> That reminds me, I need to stock up on bondage rope and wire wool.


Mm...I was expecting to see a few more whips and gimp masks, myself! 

Like the look of the culvert, Paul...especially the sluice gates. Interesting one.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't wait to head back but I'm on 7 -7 all weekend


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 16, 2011)

Well Done mate nice find . As for the kinky crew,I have no comment


----------



## johno23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Absolute at the shop

Great culvertage, nicely captured,look forward to further pics when you venture back in


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 17, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> As this hasn't been reported before I once again have the honour of naming a site



It has and you don't. It was first done by a local lad called Ike who has dropped off the scene. He named it Arghie Bargy due to the proximity of the Arighi Bianchi furniture store.

M


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 17, 2011)

ThenewMendoza said:


> It has and you don't. It was first done by a local lad called Ike who has dropped off the scene. He named it Arghie Bargy due to the proximity of the Arighi Bianchi furniture store.
> 
> M





Cool is there a report anywhere, I wouldn't mind seeing inside the drains


----------



## King Al (Sep 17, 2011)

Like the old section, cool pics Paul


----------

